# Terrible news



## DozerMite (Mar 4, 2010)

*Terrible news... now worse*

Just got off the phone with my wife.
She and her mother had to rush my FIL to Indianapolis to a specialist at one of the hospitals on Tuesday after a visit to his doctor here on Monday.
He had bad back pains and his eyes and skin were past the yellow color and more of a gold color. He barely had the strength to stand and couldn't eat. His doctor here said he had a blocked bile duct and it required a stint. Today they ran some additional tests and put the stint in, but said he had over 100 gall bladder stones and his only option is a transplant of his liver. It has almost completely shut down. He hasn't ever been a drinker either, just the occassional beer.
He doesn't even know about any of this yet, he is still out from the proceedure at 9 o'clock this morning. The doctor said his liver can't metabolise the anistesia.

You just can't take the day for granted, appreciate it.

Just wanted to get it off my chest and there isn't anyone around here.


----------



## mranum (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow......I pray for things to work out for the best, very sad news.


----------



## jbostian (Mar 4, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that.  Not sure what else to say other then we will be thinking of your whole family.

Jamie


----------



## bitshird (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure sorry to hear that, I'll be sure to say a prayer for him, and your family, it's hard to imagine the pain he must be in, one gall stone is plenty!!


----------



## Padre (Mar 4, 2010)

Your family, and your FIL will be in my prayers.


----------



## Verne (Mar 4, 2010)

Dozer, so sorry to hear of your FIL's problems and pray for a favorable outcome.
Vern


----------



## papaturner (Mar 4, 2010)

Praying for you all.


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2010)

Will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 4, 2010)

You and your family will be in our prayers.  I hope that things turn for the better for you all.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and your family....


----------



## shepardscross (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. My wife and I will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that news, my prayers to all!


----------



## CSue (Mar 4, 2010)

Prayers for your FIL and family on the way.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad you thought enough of us to be considered friends. WE are and we pray for relief.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news, Our thoughts and prayers go out to ya'll


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 4, 2010)

They do amazing things today. I'll pray for his recovery.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your FIL.  Hope that it works out, it is amazing what the body can do with some help.  Sending energy and healing out to you and your family.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 4, 2010)

Hang in there.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers will be said for him and your family.


----------



## jimofsanston (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts for your Family.


----------



## bobindayton (Mar 5, 2010)

You and your FIL are in  our prayers


----------



## neubee (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope for the best for your family


----------



## markgum (Mar 5, 2010)

keeping you all in our prayers


----------



## snyiper (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope all works out for you and your family.


----------



## DozerMite (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks to everyone.

They drained 4-1/2 liters of fluid off his stomach.
He is still waiting for the doctor to find out what happens from here. I will update as I hear anything.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 5, 2010)

I just prayed for him and will make sure that we get him on the pray list at church.

God Bless!


----------



## DozerMite (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not good with these type of things...

This is through a very sad heart. After a painful, hard and very long week, my FIL finally decided to lay his head back, without the coldness and shivering, completely comfortable with no more pain and give up his fight last night. I'm thankful that my wife and her mother were right there for him from the start to his last breath, but I regret that with my very best effort to get there yesterday, I missed him by approx. 40 mins. He gave me the best thing in my life... his only daughter.
When we got back today, my MIL had me go out to his shop and start his streetrod and let it warm up...  for him. Even though it _was_ for him and I was one of only a couple of people he allowed to work on his pride, I never once started the car or even held the key in my hand. I was honored to do it, but at the same time, I feel I betrayed or violated him in some way. My wife broke down in tears when she heard the roar of the engine as it came to life, since the _only_ time that sound was _ever_ heard, the man she most admired, her dad, was in his shop. Smiling.

 R.I.P.
James S. Meiser
 We will miss you


----------



## Padre (Mar 11, 2010)

I am so sorry.

Into your hands, O merciful Savior, we  commend your servant James_. _Acknowledge, we humbly beseech you, a sheep of  your own fold, a lamb of your own flock, a sinner of your own redeeming. Receive him into the arms of your mercy, into the blessed rest of everlasting peace, and into the glorious company of the saints in light. 

May his soul and the souls of all the departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace. _Amen._


----------



## bitshird (Mar 11, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of your Father In Laws passing, but now he is no longer in pain nor suffering. I will say an extra something tonight for him and for your family.


----------



## Minotbob (Mar 11, 2010)

May God bless.


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. May he be in your memories forever>


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 11, 2010)

heavy hearts are felt today, thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 11, 2010)

I too , am sorry for your loss Dozermite .


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Dozer.  

James


----------



## Druid (Mar 11, 2010)

Words cannot convey... Our Hearts & Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2010)

Dozer

My heartfelt prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family. May your FIL rest in peace. I do know the pain for it will be 4 years in June when I saw my Dad take his last breath and the empty feeling in your heart that follows. Your FIL is no longer in pain and is at peace. Take care and be with your family.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this, prayers will be said for him and your family.


----------



## mranum (Mar 12, 2010)

Such a sad and quick end.  I feel for your entire family but remember he is surrounded by past loved ones and those he not seen for a long time now.

And I'm sure he heard the street rod get fired up, with a smile on his face.

God Bless.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 12, 2010)

Im sorry for your Loss Dozer and I am sure he was grinning ear to ear when he heard you fire up his car. You know that was no way a betrayal he trusted you with the most important thing he had, his daughter. He trusts you more than you may realize.


----------



## CSue (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your family's loss.  You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.  It is good to hear he was not alone or suffering when he breathed his last here.


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Prayer for Strength and Light 

We adore You, O Holy Spirit. Give us strength, give us light, console us. We give ourselves entirely to You. O Spirit of light and grace, we want to only do the will of the Father. Enlighten us that we may live always in the Father's will. Eternal Spirit fill us with Your Divine Wisdom that we may comprehend more fully insight into Your Divine Mysteries. Give us lights, O Holy Spirit that we may know God. Work within the heart, the spiritual womb of the Virgin Mary, to form us more and more into the image of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 13, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.  I am glad that your FIL did not suffer a lengthy battle and was able to go gently into the light.
May your memories of him sustain you and your family.
And may you all find peace in each others arms and love.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family..





DozerMite said:


> I'm not good with these type of things...
> 
> This is through a very sad heart. After a painful, hard and very long week, my FIL finally decided to lay his head back, without the coldness and shivering, completely comfortable with no more pain and give up his fight last night. I'm thankful that my wife and her mother were right there for him from the start to his last breath, but I regret that with my very best effort to get there yesterday, I missed him by approx. 40 mins. He gave me the best thing in my life... his only daughter.
> When we got back today, my MIL had me go out to his shop and start his streetrod and let it warm up...  for him. Even though it _was_ for him and I was one of only a couple of people he allowed to work on his pride, I never once started the car or even held the key in my hand. I was honored to do it, but at the same time, I feel I betrayed or violated him in some way. My wife broke down in tears when she heard the roar of the engine as it came to life, since the _only_ time that sound was _ever_ heard, the man she most admired, her dad, was in his shop. Smiling.
> ...


----------



## ZanderPommo (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't imagine what you're going through right now, but you have my condolences over here in Illinois. I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## DozerMite (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to all those with the kind words. I haven't been on the computer since everything happened, but I thank you.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss... I read your first post and didn't come back to the IAP until just today... May God bless you and your family and lift up your hearts because he's in a better place now, free of pain.  I'm sure he heard the street rod start and smiled.


----------

